# Anpassung für Cluster-, bzw. Quad- oder Octronserversystem

## gln24.net

Sehr geehrte Forenuser,

wir suchen für Anfang Januar ein komptetentes Team, welches mit uns zusammen und für etwas Geld, eine Gentoo-Distrib. an unsere neuen Cluster-, bzw. Quad- oder Octronserversysteme anpassen.

Sofern Clustersysteme verwendet werden, handelt es sich hierbei um je 5 Dual-XEON-Systeme, welche zu einem Cluster zusammengeführt werden oder um ein Quad- oder Octronserversystem mit 4 oder 8 AMD Opteron-Prozessoren der neuen 852er-Serie.

Sollte Interesse bestehen, oder sollten Adressen von fundierten Teams bekannt sein, so bitten wir um einen kurzen Post.

Vielen Dank und mit freundlichen Grüßen,

GL-Network Ltd., Robert Grimm

----------

## nic0000

 *gln24.net wrote:*   

> Sehr geehrte Forenuser,
> 
> wir suchen für Anfang Januar ein komptetentes Team, welches mit uns zusammen und für etwas Geld, eine Gentoo-Distrib. an unsere neuen Cluster-, bzw. Quad- oder Octronserversysteme anpassen.
> 
> Sofern Clustersysteme verwendet werden, handelt es sich hierbei um je 5 Dual-XEON-Systeme, welche zu einem Cluster zusammengeführt werden oder um ein Quad- oder Octronserversystem mit 4 oder 8 AMD Opteron-Prozessoren der neuen 852er-Serie.
> ...

 

Ehehehe, am besten gefällt mir:

 "und für etwas Geld"

Irgendwie scheint sich ja niemand hier dazu zu äußern. Ist es etwa niemanden aufgefallen?

Denn obwohl es hier jetzt um "Arbeit" und "Geld" geht, würde ich doch gerne wissen ob jemand sich hier in diesem Forum dazu im stande sieht so eine Aufgabe zu lösen und was sie jetzt konkret dafür bieten.

----------

## beejay

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *gln24.net wrote:*   Sehr geehrte Forenuser,
> 
> wir suchen für Anfang Januar ein komptetentes Team, welches mit uns zusammen und für etwas Geld, eine Gentoo-Distrib. an unsere neuen Cluster-, bzw. Quad- oder Octronserversysteme anpassen.
> 
> Sofern Clustersysteme verwendet werden, handelt es sich hierbei um je 5 Dual-XEON-Systeme, welche zu einem Cluster zusammengeführt werden oder um ein Quad- oder Octronserversystem mit 4 oder 8 AMD Opteron-Prozessoren der neuen 852er-Serie.
> ...

 

Naja, wer hier eine Annonce postet, dann nur eine Handy-Nummer hinterlässt und auch noch eine Ltd. darstellt ist in meinen Augen etwas anderes als ein seriöser Arbeitgeber.

Vielleicht bin ich da auch nur etwas paranoid.

----------

## Anarcho

Und die Seite enthält nichtmal ein Impressum.

Finger weg, würde ich sagen!

----------

## gln24.net

^^ Bisher hat sich eine Firma gemeldet. Anscheinend sind wohl nur diese nicht ganz so paranoid  :Wink: 

Welche Seite eigentlich? Wurde hier etwa meine e-Mailalias genutzt, um eine Seite zu finden? Ne ne, dies ist leider keine Verkaufsseite von uns, welche aus guten Gründen auch nicht mit angegeben wurde. Aus genauso guten Gründen, wurde auch kein konkreter Preis genannt, denn man weiß ja nie, wie niedrig die andere Partei da herangeht.

Sicher sei nur, dass wir für die komplette Aufgabe einen Betrag im vierstelligen Bereich einplanen, sodass Studenten o.Ä. doch vielleicht Interesse haben  :Wink: 

Bzgl. der Ltd. sei noch zu erwähnen, dass diese im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Limiteds mit 10k Euro versichert ist. So hat sie zwar noch nicht ganz den GmbH-Status, ist aber immerhin kein Unternehmen, welches heute kommt und übermorgen wieder verschwindet....

----------

## ian!

 *gln24.net wrote:*   

> ^^ Bisher hat sich eine Firma gemeldet. Anscheinend sind wohl nur diese nicht ganz so paranoid 

 

Richtig. Wir/ich sind da nicht ganz so paranoid.  :Wink: 

Grüsse.

----------

## Anarcho

Nun, 

zumindest das erste Posting ist recht fragwürdig. 

Es fehlen einfach wichtige Informationen:

- Ort und am besten auch eine Adresse (ja, man sieht den Ort in der Userinfo, aber das ist wirklich sehr unprofessionell)

- einen Link zur Website (auch nach meinem letzten Posting immer noch nicht, schade)

- Eine "richtige" Telefonnummer, Handynummer klingt nach: Wir haben kein Büro

Tut mir leid wenn ich ihnen damit unrecht tu, aber es sieht nicht wirklich professionell aus.

EDIT:

Mit ihrerer Seite meine ich die Seite die sie als Usernamen verwenden. Sollte diese nicht die richtige sein wundere ich mich doch sehr warum man dann diese als Usernamen verwendet.

----------

## dakjo

Wenn ich jemanden für meine Firma in einem Forum suchen würde, würde ich auch nicht mehr Information Preis geben.

Evtl. etwas mehr Details zu dem Projekt.

Wir (meine Partner) haben uns jedenfalls gemeldet.

----------

## gln24.net

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es fehlen einfach wichtige Informationen:
> 
> - Ort und am besten auch eine Adresse (ja, man sieht den Ort in der Userinfo, aber das ist wirklich sehr unprofessionell)
> ...

 

Beim Ort kommt es wohl ganz auf das Team drauf an. Hier richten wir uns eher nach das Team, wobei wir uns natürlich wünschen würden, dass dieses aus Berlin kommt....

Die Website "gln24.net" dienst ausschließlich für DNS- und Supportdienste, wird von mir aber immer lieber angegeben als mien Realname oder ein ausgedachter Nickname.

Bzgl. der Handynummer sei nur darauf hinzuweisen, dass ich die Informationen schriftlich wünsche  :Wink:  Bei allem lieben Respekt, aber der Überblick muss doch noch irgendwie gewährleistet sein.

Zum Projekt selbst, gebe ich zunächst keine weiteren Infos raus, als dass event. mehrere Systeme zeitversetzt zum Einsatz kommen. Sollte es sich um die Hochleistungmaschine mit vier oder acht 852er Opterons handeln, so sei dazu wohl nicht mehr zu sagen. Beim Clustering wird es sich aber um ein Computing-Cluster handeln, welches im ISP-Bereich eingesetzt werden soll und veraltete Server (AMD 3200+er....) ablösen, ohne diese sinnlos zu zerschrotten....

Ich würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn sich noch weitere Teams melden würden. Bis zum Freitag den 09.12.2005 werden alle Angebote gesammelt und anschließend ausgewertet. Voraussichtlicher Einsatztermin wird zwischen dem 27. Dezember und dem 5. Januar sein. Dieses Zeitfenster wäre jedoch auch die maximale Größe.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Mich würde schon interessieren um welche Art von Anpassungen es hier geht. Der Linux kernel macht SMP und "dicke" Dienste laufen eh in mehreren Prozessen. Also wie kann man da gross eingreifen, wenn man nicht vor hat den kern oder die Dienste zu modifizieren? Wenn es darum geht den kernel anzupassen bzw. Anwendungen zu entwickeln/modifizieren dann werden sich wohl nur wenige Leute finden. Aber wenn es mehr oder weniger darum geht die Kiste auzusetzen und zu administrieren dann bist du hier im Forum wohl richtig.

----------

## gln24.net

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> ...wenn man nicht vor hat den kern oder die Dienste zu modifizieren? Wenn es darum geht den kernel anzupassen bzw. Anwendungen zu entwickeln/modifizieren...

 

Genau das ist aber auch ein Aufgabenteil. Das damit dann auch das Aufsetzen mit einbezogen wird, versteht sich ja von selbst.

Sollte es andere Alternativen geben, so bin ich ganz Ohr  :Wink: 

----------

